# Making the move



## MsKatt (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi there, my partner and our 8 year old daughter are looking to move to Phuket in the next couple of years.
We have made the plan to come next year for 2 months to "live" to make sure it's a move we do actually want to make. Because all previous stays have been in resorts and we are well aware that resort life isn't real life!
Does anyone know of or have a minimum 2 bedroom condo/apartment/house that would be able to be rented by us for the months of June and July 2018 that doesn't cost a small fortune or the soul of my first born?
Also wondering about schools, do many of you have kids in school in Thailand and if so which schools are good and what have your experiences been like? I'd like to arrange to visit a few when we visit next year.
Having a child the age that I do I'd be really keen to make contact with parents with kids of a similar age to pick their brains about having a child in Thailand!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Oracle58 (Aug 2, 2017)

Hope you have deep pockets.You will need an International school. IF you can find one that has a vacancy and IF you can meet Term fees etc that as a "farang" will make your eyes water. Best of luck you have an uphill battle for a 2 month stay.


----------



## Xynoplas2 (Jan 4, 2017)

Many hotels in Thailand offer monthly rates that won't tear a hole in your pocket. Check the usual tourist sites like Trip Advisor.
I've never been to Phuket, but I understand that there's not much there beyond the tourism industry.


----------



## max1984 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi,

I advise you to check on internet you will find some great website.

I found DDproperty for example which is one of the most real estate website. You may find what you are looking for on here.

Wish you all the best with your move in Thailand. My parents and i are moving to soon.

Cheers,

Max


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

I retired to Phuket in 2009. I taught in a private school for 3 years. 
You won't have any problem finding a rental during the summer, which is low season. And, the bottom has fallen out of the tourism industry the last few years. In Kamala (Phuket), you can get a nice house for β10K-15K without a pool. Get a hotel room for a few nights and use the time to check out the area for rentals.

Most western schools are on a wester schedule, so, other than nursery or day care, they won't be open during the summer.


----------

